# It's Official: Pax is pursuing Eddie Basden!



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

On The Score Wrap-up show tonight they said Pax (in an interview earlier today) announced he would be pursuing Eddie Basden:








2003-04:
C-USA Defensive Player of the Year ... 2nd on team in rebounds and assists; 1st in steals; double-figures points; .536 FG% ... Only player in C-USA to rank among leaders in rebounding (12th; 6.4), steals (2nd; 68, 2.27), and FG% (5th; .536) while scoring double-digit points ... 1st in C-USA in 3FG% in C-USA games only (.533) ... 2nd on team w/18 games in double figures (13-5) ... Career-high 15 rebounds in UAB in C-USA Tourney (1 shy of tourney record) ... 5 steals vs. Tulane in C-USA Tourney (1 shy of tourney record) ... First 49er to post back-to-back 60-steal seasons (61, last year; 68, this year) ... defended power forwards (i.e UC's Maxiell) or perimeter players (i.e. UL's Garcia) ... at least one steal in all but two games and 3 or more in 14 games ... 11.8 ppg; 6.6 rpg; .554 FG% in C-USA play .... Car.-high 27 pts (4-4 3FG; 7-7 FT) @ ECU added team-high 6 asts and 7 rebs ... vs. Marq.: 6-of-6 FG; 15 pts; car.-hi 7 asts and four steals ... 5th all-time in career steals (171) ... Hit 3-of-4 FT in final 16 seconds to secure win at #7/#7 Syracuse (16 pts; 5 asts) ... Game-tying coast-to-coast layup as time expired in 1st OT of 49ers double-OT win at ODU to rank #5 on ESPN SportsCenter Top 10 plays ... 1st career double-double vs. George Washington (14p, 10r) .... Named C-USA best defender by two preseason mags (Athlon; Street & Smith's). 








2002-03:
49ers leader in rebounds (6.9 - 14th in C-USA) and steals (61); 2nd is assists (74) ... averaged 6.3 points .... ranked third in C-USA in steals with 61 ... 7th in C-USA in offensive rebounds (3.0/gm), helping 49ers lead league in that category ... with 6.9 rebounds, is the first wing player to lead 49ers in rebounding since 1st team all-C-USA choice Galen Young (1999) ... tied school-record with seven steals vs. DePaul ... numbers improved to 7.7 points and 7.2 rebounds in C-USA play, with .532 shooting pct. ... season-high 19 points vs. Southern Miss ... double-figures in four C-USA games (USM, 19; Cincy, 10; @ UAB, 15; Marq., 13) ... seven or more rebounds 17 times ... hit first 19 free throws of season for string of 21 straight dating to 01-02 ... 17 multiple-steal games ...season-high 10 rebs at Indiana and ECU. 








2001-02:
Regular in the 49ers main seven-man rotation ... averaged 18.9 minutes ... solid numbers of 4.3 points; 4.3 rebounds and .469 FG% ... second on the team with 42 steals; fourth in rebounding ... season-best 5 steals in win over #25 Marquette ... top game with season-best 12 points (5-10 FG); 9 rebounds and four steals at Miami ... had nine points vs. Louisville ... had 12 rebounds in win over DePaul; nine vs. Tulane ... came off knee surgery (left knee - meniscus) in summer, `01. 








At Roosevelt High:
Averaged 18.5 points, 7.5 rebounds, four steals and three assists to lead the Raiders to the 4A state finals (runner-up to Magruder) ... ranked as high as #72 by Prep Stars, #78 by All-Star Sports, #82 by Sporting News and #87 by Hoop Scoop ... Prince George's County Player of the Year ... first team all-D.C. Metropolitan Area (all-Met) ... rated sixth-best wing guard at adidas ABCD Camp ... one of nation's top 10 wing guards by Bob Gibbons of All-Star Sports ... graduated as Roosevelt's all-time leader in points (1119), assists (288) and steals (277) ... led AAU team to a 65-6 record and a #6 National Ranking ... originally signed with Massachusetts but was given a release when head coach Bruiser Flint resigned. Personal: Mother is Deborah Dawson and he has a sister, Tia Basden as well as six other stepbrothers and sisters ... was born Feb. 15, 1983. 

If Pax has his way, this is the newest Bull!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Goddamn, HK is on money again. If Paxson manages to pick a contributor or two from this list of undrafted players, he would literally become my idol to worship.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

GREAT news. I'm glad Paxson is on the ball, pursuing someone who could really help us. Let's just hope we can latch on quickly with Basden, and if by chance he looks elsewhere, then we can grab someone else quickly (Anderson, Manual, Azubiuke).


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Eddie Basden, according to draftexpress.com:

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=388#

Strenths

Hard working, smart, gritty, energy type swingman. Fundamentally sound. Strong, chiseled body that he always keeps in top shape. All around role player who does a little bit of everything. Capable of dominating a game at the NCAA level without scoring. Plays with passion, but patiently and under control. Doesn't force things, lets the game come to him. Tough player, mentally strong and has an excellent court demeanor. Not afraid to hit the deck to come up with a loose ball. Good intangibles and the right attitude. Quiet leader who doesn't complain and leads by example. 

Best attribute as far as the NBA is concerned is his outstanding disruptive defense, both man to man and team. Capable of locking down anyone from the 1-3 positions. An instinctive defender, sees things before they happen and always seems be in the right place at the right time. Terrific anticipation skills, gets in the passing lanes, comes up with a lot of steals, but without risking his defensive positioning excessively. Speed is not an issue as his lateral movement is fantastic. Has excellent strength and terrific hands. An excellent rebounder, despite his size.

Offensively, he's not a scorer, but he won't hurt you in the team concept. Has good ball-handling skills and is capable of bringing the ball up the floor. Will score some baskets if you give him an open look, by getting in the passing lanes and coming up with steals, or simply by being in the right place at the right time. Good unselfish passer, who understands the game and how to fit in within it. Averages almost 4 assists per game, which is excellent for a swingman who doesn't always have the ball in his hands. 


Weaknesses

Size is a concern, listed at 6-5 but may be an inch or more smaller than that. We'll have to wait for measurements to get a final read and evaluate how that affects his draft stock. Athletically, he's not a freak. Has decent quickness, but nothing outstanding. 1st step is just average and he'll struggle to create his own shots at the next level. Will probably be relegated to a defensive specialist role in the NBA, but players like that aren't too hard to find in free agency considering his size. While he can hit the open three (shot 38% on the year), perimeter shooting isn't a real strength of his, as he only hit 22 three pointers all season, and only 40 in his entire college career.


Just as a note, Basden's official measurements at the Chicago draft camp were as follows, from ESPN:

Height without shoes: 6' 4¼" 
Height with shoes: 6' 5½" 
Weight: 210.0 
Wingspan: 6' 10¼" 
Standing reach: 8' 5"


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

^^ I like what I'm reading. I like the cut of his jib, if I can use that terminology for the first time. At 6'5 you begin to question his size, but the 6'10 wingspan covers that up immediatley, and his strength looks unreal for a player at his position. 

Of course, he was undrafted for a reason. So I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> ^^ I like what I'm reading. I like the cut of his jib, if I can use that terminology for the first time. At 6'5 you begin to question his size, but the 6'10 wingspan covers that up immediatley, and his strength looks unreal for a player at his position.
> 
> Of course, he was undrafted for a reason. So I won't get my hopes up.


I'm not familiar with him game at all, so I can't comment from experience. 6' 5.5" in shoes is very close to average for a shooting guard. He might even get listed at 6'6". That's a totally different league than Ben and Duhon and a decent amount bigger than Kirk, who is actually 6' 3.75" in shoes, though more slight of build than Basden. 

So the point is, if he is as advertised, and if we do eventually sign him, he certainly fits a need.

Does anybody have any links to whether he was one of the players we actually worked out? I know there was a multiplayer workout with Jackie Manual before he got injured.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

His posted weakness in size is a none issue. The concern was he was less than 6-5 when he's actually 6-5.5 w/s and with a 6-10.25 wingspan as DMD wrote. That's not a weakness , thats even not bad for a SG in the league.

He fits right in the system. He's a top shape player , team comes first. exactly the kind of player Pax and Skiles would like in their roster.

I've only seen him twice in full games , so my opinion is based on little playing time. But you can think of him as a young uninjured Griffin. He plays as hard as one can on defense , and even has a better tendancy to steals. He also has better touch from midrange than Grif , especiaaly when you think he's 22 and can improve it. His offense is mostly based on scoring within the team rythem. a putback here (aggressive on the board) , a fastbreak there , a midrange open J... Rarely does he take a bad shot , and when the ball needs to continue moving , it won't stay in his hands.

I think he was not drafted cause of lack of any flashy atributes on offense. But on the other hand , I think his amazing team defensive play , and his great man to man defense , along with his very good work ethic to keep his body in top shape , puts him in the position to be able to have a very nice and long career in the nba if he gets his chance. Like Grif , he will make it because of determination , not based on pure natural talent. and I'm lovin it.

right again , HKF hits the nail on the head , and I really hope the guy is signed and given a chance to inharit Grifs small (but important) role in our young team. Hell , due to age and health , he might even be able to give us a little more. Grif will show him the way , and he will walk it proudly.

Rap this thing up Pax , you'll get only extra positive points from me on that...


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Basden is the absolute perfect fit for big defensive SG that Paxson wants. He also said in the tribune article(sorry I do not have the link) that he wants a PF that can shoot from the undrafted list. Look for Angelo Gigli if his buyout is not an issue.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Bleh.

I don't want to cheer for him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Put him out there with AD, Duhon, Chandler, and Nocioni and we're a run and gun team!


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

He's a perfect guy for the Bulls. As expected, the Bulls made no moves to get into the draft once they saw that the teams were taking the popular strategy of taking international players and storing them for a rainy day.

Basden, Alan Anderson, KENNEDY WINSTON went undrafted. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

a lot of foreign/HS guys pushed the college guys undrafted...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, and by the way, the reason he went undrafted is because he got matched up against someone really good (Julius Hodge, I think), and he couldn't perform his "shut-down" defense. A lot of scouts might have looked at that as his crucial moment; if you can't shut down Hodge, a mid-first round talent, then you probably won't do so well against Kobe Bryant or Ray Allen either.

I was drooling over this guy during the tourney, crowing about what a steal he'd be in the 2nd round, how he plays with ridiculous effort and has the skills of a very smart defensive guard, like a Derrick McKey. Then he got burned by Hodge, and I sat back. I think I even started a thread about "oooh ooh everyone look cuz my boy's playing tonight in the NCAA first round".

Nevertheless, I'm still a big fan. I think Hodge was playing like a psychopath and Basden wasn't getting support from his team. It's not like he had the WORST night ever, either... he still nabbed 15 points, 10 boards, 4 assists and 2 steals, 1 of 3 from the arc and 4 of 6 from the stripe. 

Hodge, of course, went 8 for 12 and scored 19 in a winning effort for NC State.

Basden's defensive intensity through the season, combined with his physical ability, should translate into a very moldable, coachable, trainable defensive specialist. If you have effort and ability, you need only guidance to reach maximum potential.


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

I heard he can't shoot. Maybe that makes him a Trenton Hassell clone. I'd take that.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope that Paxson isn't only looking at Basden. I'm hoping that he would get at least 4-5 of these undrafted players into the summer league and see how they will fare against each other. If we're looking for a shooting pf, I don't see how Deng Gai doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bravo to Pax for not giving up anything for a draft pick. Now he's in prime position to grab 1 or 2 undrafted players who legitimately might have a future in this league. Even without a pick, Pax is proving that the draft is HIS time of year. 

Obviously, there's a nice crop of 2-guards available. I hope he gives a long hard look to Basden, of course, but also Alan Anderson and Tre Simmons. I'm not as big a fan of Kennedy Winston nor Matt Walsh; neither of them are very hard-nosed on the defensive end. 

There's also Deng Gai and Taylor Coppenrath, both of which have good size at the PF position and could make an NBA roster as a 3rd stringer initially. I'd take either one as a project...both have an NBA level skills of some kind.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Basden will be better than everyone picked in the 2nd round (excluding Foriegners and HS kids (cause I'm not familiar)) except for MAYBE SStoudamire and Turiaf, mark my words.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Basden will be better than everyone picked in the 2nd round (excluding Foriegners and HS kids (cause I'm not familiar)) except for MAYBE SStoudamire and Turiaf, mark my words.


I'm a big Turiaf fan. But if you exclude foreigners, HS kids, and Salim and Turiaf, there's only like six guys left. Diener is going to be just fine, and Taft should be usable. He will probably be as good or better than Gomes (Ryan is more talented but Eddie has a true NBA skill), Robert Whaley (who I know nothing about), and Alex Acker. 

Dijon Thompson is a big swing, it's hard to tell if Basden will be better or not. Dijon has great size and scoring ability. Then again, he may just be the next Tamar Slay.

Lawrence Roberts was a great pickup. This guy's a beast, like a Simien or Turiaf, but just not as great defensively. Rebounding and post scoring, this guy will get it done. Can't really compare Basden, because they'll provide different things.

But anyway. Basden could have been picked at 36 this draft and I would have not questioned the pick. Certianly he has a place among these guys trying to make the NBA, and I'd be excited if Pax could latch onto him before another team tries to get him.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

We ought to pursue...

Randolph Morris

Drake Diener

Angelo Gigli

Kennedy Winston


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Randolph Morris is the guy they have to be lookign into .


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hustle said:


> Basden will be better than everyone picked in the 2nd round (excluding Foriegners and HS kids (cause I'm not familiar)) except for MAYBE SStoudamire and Turiaf, mark my words.


Umm no

Salim Stoudemire, Daniel Ewing, CJ Miles, Travis Diener, Ukic, Chris Taft, The guy with teh long name to the Cavs, and Louis Williams will be better imo.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

sloth said:


> Umm no
> 
> Salim Stoudemire, Daniel Ewing, CJ Miles, Travis Diener, Ukic, Chris Taft, The guy with teh long name to the Cavs, and Louis Williams will be better imo.


Check his post. He excluded foreigners and high schoolers. So no Miles, Ukic, Andriuskevicius or Louis Williams.

Ewing is undersized, Taft fell for a reason (see Loren Woods). He mentioned Salim as being potentially better. Diener, I think will be okay, so that's one.

The statement was pretty accurate. Take out foreigners and HSers, and Basden belongs right in that group. And that group should not be underrated.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

i wouldnt be too excited , like someone said earlier, thres a reason why he was undrafted. besides whats the chance of likehood that someone will be a decent player down the road at 2nd round? let alone undrafted. i mnot saying it cant happen, but the chance is as good as winning the lottery. 

thsi bulls team dnot need anyone right now, pax is just running an experiement, if he can contribute, great, if not, no biggie. i hope u guys arent thinking that he can actually help the bulls win more games next season. 

i rather pax looking into the FA class than spendnig time with undrafted. and dont read the scouting report, according to scouting reoprts, anyone of the first rounders would be superstars/stars/very good contributor in the NBA. but how many of them actually turned into serviceable players? now we are talking about people that went undrafted......


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I really hope the Bulls get him. He plays with great energy and goes for all the loose balls and steals. He might not have the ball handling skills and his workouts may have been poor but he plays with spunk. We need guys that play hard on the defensive end. 6'5" shooting guard? yes please.

If Kennedy Winston played the same way on the defensive end, he'd probably be drafted.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sith said:


> i wouldnt be too excited , like someone said earlier, thres a reason why he was undrafted. besides whats the chance of likehood that someone will be a decent player down the road at 2nd round? let alone undrafted. i mnot saying it cant happen, but the chance is as good as winning the lottery.
> 
> thsi bulls team dnot need anyone right now, pax is just running an experiement, if he can contribute, great, if not, no biggie. i hope u guys arent thinking that he can actually help the bulls win more games next season.
> 
> i rather pax looking into the FA class than spendnig time with undrafted. and dont read the scouting report, according to scouting reoprts, anyone of the first rounders would be superstars/stars/very good contributor in the NBA. but how many of them actually turned into serviceable players? now we are talking about people that went undrafted......


You're right, there's a reason guys like Basden and Anderson went undrafted. It's because this year was an unusually deep draft class. It wasn't all that frontloaded with superstar talent, but I see numerous 2nd rounders and even undrafted guys who could be impact players someday. Due to teams being enamored with the "potential" of high schoolers and foreigners in the 2nd round, MANY established college players were the odd men out.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Sith said:


> i wouldnt be too excited , like someone said earlier, thres a reason why he was undrafted. besides whats the chance of likehood that someone will be a decent player down the road at 2nd round? let alone undrafted. i mnot saying it cant happen, but the chance is as good as winning the lottery.
> 
> thsi bulls team dnot need anyone right now, pax is just running an experiement, if he can contribute, great, if not, no biggie. i hope u guys arent thinking that he can actually help the bulls win more games next season.
> 
> i rather pax looking into the FA class than spendnig time with undrafted. and dont read the scouting report, according to scouting reoprts, anyone of the first rounders would be superstars/stars/very good contributor in the NBA. but how many of them actually turned into serviceable players? now we are talking about people that went undrafted......


Here is an all second-round round or undrafted team.

PG: Gilbert Arenas, Rafer Alston 
SG: Manu Ginobili, Michael Redd 
SF: Rashard Lewis, Kyle Korver 
PF: Carlos Boozer, Udonis Haslem 
C: Ben Wallace, Brad Miller 

Here is a team of just undrafted players.

PG: Earl Boykins, Chucky Atkins 
SG: Marquis Daniels, David Wesley 
SF: Andres Nocioni, Devin Brown, Adrian Griffin 
PF: Udonis Haslem, Reggie Evans 
C: Ben Wallace, Brad Miller

I would say there are plenty of guys in both lists who could help the Bulls. And with almost everyone saying that this was a very deep draft, there probably are more players that will make lists like this from this year's draft than from past years' drafts.

I liked Basden and Anderson a lot at this year's pre-draft camp. Basden really has a nose for the ball, and Anderson arguably was the MVP of the camp. Neither is a great shooter from the three-point line, but Anderson is fabulous at getting to the line and Basden is remarkable at getting steals. Both are undervalued skills and so with teams picking so many high schoolers and internationals in the second round, it is not surprising these two slipped through the cracks.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Seems like a Pax kind of guy, who would fill a need. Maybe worth taking a flyer on.

Dan, that list is pretty mind boggling when you see all those names together.


BTW: Love the old school Bulls montage avatar, Spongy!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> You're right, there's a reason guys like Basden and Anderson went undrafted. It's because this year was an unusually deep draft class. It wasn't all that frontloaded with superstar talent, but I see numerous 2nd rounders and even undrafted guys who could be impact players someday. Due to teams being enamored with the "potential" of high schoolers and foreigners in the 2nd round, MANY established college players were the odd men out.


Yes, but there's a reason Marquis Daniels didn't get drafted. What was it? Oh yeah -- people didn't know he would be that good!

This year there are easily more undrafted players with good talent. Alan Anderson, a versital 6'6" guard with size who was one of the fastest at the lateral quickness drill than almost anyone in the last five years, doesn't get drafted? Randolf Morris, who schooled Dwight Howard in his first ever nationally televised game two years ago in high school, goes undrafted? I'm astounded.

I think several of these undrafted players will make rosters and make contributions.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Sith said:


> i wouldnt be too excited , like someone said earlier, thres a reason why he was undrafted. besides whats the chance of likehood that someone will be a decent player down the road at 2nd round?


What? You mean like the two that helped us get to the playoffs last year? Both of whom Started for us in the playoffs? You mean like them right??


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I have to agree that Alan Anderson's camp should have boosted him into the 2nd round.

But again, the prevalent strategy is that a 2nd round pick is a LOT more valuable if you can stash the players overseas or in the NBDL. Owners don't feel great about the NBDL, and the foreign talent that was in the draft is SO young that there's no way to see how they'll pan out. It's better to take a bet on a young international player and let him continue to grow in the competition outside of the States than to take a college player whose potential is limited and won't have star potential. A few teams will do it (drafting Salim, Diener, etc.), but a lot of teams feel like there's a lot more Scoonie Penn's out there than Michael Redd's. Putting a Scoonie Penn overseas or into the NBDL won't reap a very big benefit, while putting an Ilic or Gelabale overseas will reap a larger and more consistent benefit.

To me, THAT'S why Basden and Anderson and Winston fell out of the draft. Teams knew what they were getting in those guys and would rather take a chance on a guy that might become Manu Ginobili. It makes sense; the Spurs have been implementing that strategy, and the Spurs have won three out of the last seven championships. Other teams are bound to take suit, even if they don't know what they are doing.

In the meantime, jib-lovers like Pax can pick up the Basdens to play for him.

And to be sure, Basden is a lot closer to Trenton Hassell than he is to Linton Johnson. Those who remember will understand what I mean.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yes, but there's a reason Marquis Daniels didn't get drafted. What was it? Oh yeah -- people didn't know he would be that good!
> 
> This year there are easily more undrafted players with good talent. Alan Anderson, a versital 6'6" guard with size who was one of the fastest at the lateral quickness drill than almost anyone in the last five years, doesn't get drafted? Randolf Morris, who schooled Dwight Howard in his first ever nationally televised game two years ago in high school, goes undrafted? I'm astounded.
> 
> I think several of these undrafted players will make rosters and make contributions.



Morris had a solid game but by no means "schooled" Howard. Howard was clearly the better player. Morris has work ethic issues and thats why he went undrafted. I agree with your comments about Anderson and there is always an undrafted gem lying some where, you just have to know where to look, and more importantly, where not to look.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Morris had a solid game but by no means "schooled" Howard. Howard was clearly the better player. Morris has work ethic issues and thats why he went undrafted. I agree with your comments about Anderson and there is always an undrafted gem lying some where, you just have to know where to look, and more importantly, where not to look.


OK, I went a little over the top on Morris, but I do think he outplayed hHoward in that game. Morris has a nice true post game, so I always thought he would eventually find a place in the NBA. Maybe not, if he's lazy, but otherwise he's got a lot to offer.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

yodurk said:


> You're right, there's a reason guys like Basden and Anderson went undrafted. It's because this year was an unusually deep draft class. It wasn't all that frontloaded with superstar talent, but I see numerous 2nd rounders and even undrafted guys who could be impact players someday. Due to teams being enamored with the "potential" of high schoolers and foreigners in the 2nd round, MANY established college players were the odd men out.


We won't have to wait long to find out if these guys are good enough for this league, they will be ready to play next year(seniors). Which is exactly what Pax was looking for anyway.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Paxson really is in a strong position, he can just get them all in, see if any are good enough and just pass on the whole lot if they're not. One might really stand out and be a diamond in the rough but if not, no loss. 

I think given Paxson record with judging talent, if he gives them the nod he thinks they have something

These guys won't come with big egos, they'll be happy to make an NBA team,


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

The Bulls received more good news Wednesday when defensive-minded guard Eddie Basden from Charlotte committed to playing on their summer-league roster. Basden, who went undrafted, is one of the players in whom the Bulls were interested if they had acquired a second-round pick in Tuesday's draft.

At 6 feet 5 inches, and with four years of college experience, Basden is considered tough and was the most valuable player in Conference USA.

"He'll have a real chance of making our regular-season roster," Paxson said.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...return,1,2651807.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Kismet said:


> The Bulls received more good news Wednesday when defensive-minded guard Eddie Basden from Charlotte committed to playing on their summer-league roster. Basden, who went undrafted, is one of the players in whom the Bulls were interested if they had acquired a second-round pick in Tuesday's draft.
> 
> At 6 feet 5 inches, and with four years of college experience, Basden is considered tough and was the most valuable player in Conference USA.
> 
> ...


Great news, thanks for the info Kismet. I haven't seen this kid play, but he fits the profile of what we need quite well. It looks like he'll have as good of an opportunity to latch on to our team as any, and he could have an important role with us.

I should remind everyone that just because he plays summer league with us doesn't mean he will choose to sign with us or that we will sign him. But this is good. I wanted to see a plan to obtain a defensive minded 2 guard, and we have at least this one plan.

Good job swooping in Pax. (Now go get Michael Finley).


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Great news, thanks for the info Kismet. I haven't seen this kid play, but he fits the profile of what we need quite well. It looks like he'll have as good of an opportunity to latch on to our team as any, and he could have an important role with us.
> 
> I should remind everyone that just because he plays summer league with us doesn't mean he will choose to sign with us or that we will sign him. But this is good. I wanted to see a plan to obtain a defensive minded 2 guard, and we have at least this one plan.
> 
> Good job swooping in Pax. (Now go get Michael Finley).


If we are able to find a player in Basden or Anderson or whoever, it will give Paxson more funds with the MLE to improve our frontcourt, even if Duhon takes up part of the MLE, which I think is more important.

Donyell Marshall would be nice especially if Curry is resigned.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wow, this Basden news is fantastic. It pretty much offsets the fact that we're going to let a 22-year-old 7-footer walk way for nothing, or for a bunch of cap space.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kismet said:


> The Bulls received more good news Wednesday when defensive-minded guard Eddie Basden from Charlotte committed to playing on their summer-league roster. Basden, who went undrafted, is one of the players in whom the Bulls were interested if they had acquired a second-round pick in Tuesday's draft.
> 
> At 6 feet 5 inches, and with four years of college experience, Basden is considered tough and was the most valuable player in Conference USA.
> 
> ...


Great news . Pax also says he has a good chance of making the roster , what clearly helps Badsen Decision to come over after going undrafted.

If he plays as expected in our summer-league (or better :biggrin: ) I hope Pax signs him for 3 years (3rd team opt) for the minimum so we won't be in the Duhon situation next year again.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Wow, this Basden news is fantastic. It pretty much offsets the fact that we're going to let a 22-year-old 7-footer walk way for nothing, or for a bunch of cap space.


Couldn't miss the opportunity, could you, Scott? See? Same old, same old.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Wow, this Basden news is fantastic. It pretty much offsets the fact that we're going to let a 22-year-old 7-footer walk way for nothing, or for a bunch of cap space.


If you're referring to the McGraw article, I think it's pretty faulty stuff. I have a feeling Curry will stay.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Wow, this Basden news is fantastic. It pretty much offsets the fact that we're going to let a 22-year-old 7-footer walk way for nothing, or for a bunch of cap space.


That's quite a bold statement, particularly since there's little evidence available to the public suggesting that we'll let Curry walk for nothing and/or cap space. McGraw thinks the team might sign-and-trade Curry if it means something valuable in return...but even so, that's alot different than what you're saying. 

Back on topic though, Eddie Basden strikes me as a guy with NBA skill with a knack for hustle and defense. That couldn't fit any better with this team's identity. Worse case scenario, I think Basden becomes the next Trenton Hassell...but I think he'll be a little better offensively, ala Raja Bell. And he'll come at a much lower price than Bell, with lower demand for minutes.


----------

